# CA glue as a finish



## RussFairfield (May 5, 2007)

CA glue has to be the most versatile and easiest finish that we can use on a pen. It is almost impossible to do anything wrong. No matter what we do, the glue cures, we sand it, and if we sand it with a fine enough grit we will get a high gloss on the final finish. 

There is a question almost every day about using CA glue as a finish or the problems that someone is having with it. The variety of answers could only further confuse the first time user. These many different answers and my own experience with CA glue proves my point.

We live in hot climates, cold climates, wet or dry climates, and some of us live in a combination of all of the above. Some work in a basement, others in a garage, and some have a dedicated shop building. Some have HVAC, while other don't.

Some sand the wood to a high polish before applying the glue, while other only sand to 320 grit. Some clean the bare wood with Denatured Alcohol, others use an air hose, while others use the CA Accelerator; some just use a piece of paper towel, while still others do nothing at all. Some use a sanding sealer on the wood, while others don't. Some use thin CA glue, others use the medium, while still others use the thick. Some use a specific brand name, while others use whatever was the cheapest at the time. Some insist on using glue that is so fresh that it had to be manufactured yesterday, while others use glue so old it will barely come out of the bottle. Some apply it with a "baggie", some use some type of synthetic batting or cloth, others a piece harder plastic, while there are many who use a paper towel and some go so far as to specify that one brand of paper towel is better than the others. Some apply the CA glue by itself, while others use Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO) over the glue, and some even use the BLO under the glue. Some can just slop on a coat of glue and get a smooth surface that can be sanded smooth with 400 grit, while others get a rough surface that requires starting with 150-grit: and I have had CA finishes that needed 60-grit to remove the rough bark. Some run the lathe so fast that it slings the glue from the surface, while others are more comfortable with slower speeds. Some use an accelerator, while others claim an accelerator is the surest way to ruin a CA glue finish. Some sand the final finish to 12,000-MicroMesh, while others still use conventional sandpaper to 2000-grit. Some buff, some don't. Some use a plastic polish, and some don't. I am sure I left out a few variables.

There are at least 460,800 different finishing schedules that can be concocted from all of these many variables that I have listed, and I believe that an advocate can be found for every one of them. Many of them are posted on this site. 

The amazing thing is that they all work. All started with the same pen blank, and all ended with the same high gloss. The only difference is that some paths from start to finish will take longer than others. Some of these paths are relatively straight forward, while others have more twists and turns than the highway between Wolf Creek Pass and downtown Pagosa Springs.

Many look at these many variables and see a finish that that is difficult and complex. I look at these many variables and see a finish where is almost impossible to do anything wrong.  

To the 1st time user of a CA finish - In all of these various methods there is one common element. If the surface isn't smooth, you haven't done anything wrong, just use more sandpaper before going on to finer abrasive grits. The goal is a smooth glossy surface, and not how you got there. 

[revised to correct spelling errorsonly]


----------



## clewless (May 5, 2007)

Definitive essay, but you neglected to discuss the effect of the different phases of the moon and the alignment of the zodiac.

Just kidding, you said it all Russ........[]


----------



## leehljp (May 5, 2007)

Sure to become the definitive post on CA finish. Well said! []


----------



## GaryMGg (May 5, 2007)

That's gotta be put into Wikipedia! [][]


----------



## oldsmokey (May 5, 2007)

Very well said Russ.  I hope you are going to demonstrate all of these variables in Portland for the AAW Symposium.  I am looking forward to seeing your demonstrations.
Ellis


----------



## RussFairfield (May 5, 2007)

Let me see here, 15 minutes to sand and finish a pen, and almost 400,000 variations on a theme. I hope you have a lot of time.


----------



## tas2181 (May 5, 2007)

The summation of Russ' excellent post for those who are adverse to reading long posts:
"Whatever works for you" []


----------



## thewishman (May 5, 2007)

I nominate this article for the Library!

Chris


----------



## jjenk02 (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />I nominate this article for the Library!
> 
> Chris



I second the motion.    Well done Russ.


----------



## jkirkb94 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the great summation, Russ!  Kirk[8D]


----------



## TAld (May 6, 2007)

Simplicity is a good thing. The most difficult problems in life usually have a simple answer if we only take the time to look for it.
Thanks Russ!!


----------



## ahoiberg (May 6, 2007)

well done russ. also like the comparison of the highway from wolf creek to pagosa... having driven that road a few times, i know exactly what you mean!

another important aspect for the newbie is to LET THE COATS DRY! otherwise, you'll be sanding gunk and it'll be very uneven and frustrating. my particular brand of glue seems to take a while to set up, so patience has been the most important tool in my arsenal...


----------



## thewishman (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />I nominate this article for the Library!
> 
> Chris



Even though Plexi is easier, faster, cheaper and better-er[]


----------



## dillonproturner (May 7, 2007)

Russ,  
Excellent, everyone has been trying to find one way that is the magic way of the CA glue and I personally have only done it 5 times and I have changed it up every time, same result. I also say this should go in the library.
Thanks,
Dillon[8D]


----------



## babyblues (May 8, 2007)

I was reluctant to try CA as a finish at first because I didn't want to end up wasting wood and/or pen kits trying to perfect the technique.  And CA glue is more expensive than other finishes.  Oh well, you have to break a few eggs if you're going to make an omlett, I suppose.  Now, I just practice on some scraps in my basement.


----------



## its_virgil (May 8, 2007)

You won't waste any wood. If the finish is not what you want it to be just sand it off and try again. Or, as you suggest, practice on some scrap. You don't even have to glue in the tubes or do as Russ suggests and turn between centers. Russ is correct in his assessment of using CA as a finish. Almost anything will work and it is not as difficult a finish to learn as is commonly perpetuated on the penturning forums. There is a definite mystic surrounding using CA as a pen finish...but it is really an easy finish to learn. As my ole pappy used to say, "No brag, just fact." How many of us are old enough to remember that line?
do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by babyblues_
> <br />I was reluctant to try CA as a finish at first because I didn't want to end up wasting wood and/or pen kits trying to perfect the technique.  And CA glue is more expensive than other finishes.  Oh well, you have to break a few eggs if you're going to make an omlett, I suppose.  Now, I just practice on some scraps in my basement.


----------



## kent4Him (May 8, 2007)

Bravo.


----------



## babyblues (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />You won't waste any wood. If the finish is not what you want it to be just sand it off and try again. Or, as you suggest, practice on some scrap. You don't even have to glue in the tubes or do as Russ suggests and turn between centers. Russ is correct in his assessment of using CA as a finish. Almost anything will work and it is not as difficult a finish to learn as is commonly perpetuated on the penturning forums. There is a definite mystic surrounding using CA as a pen finish...but it is really an easy finish to learn. As my ole pappy used to say, "No brag, just fact." How many of us are old enough to remember that line?
> do a good turn daily!
> Don


My first CA finish came out really really well, so I agree with you.  Patience sure is hard to learn though.  [:I]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 8, 2007)

I am on CA finishing schedule #458,872 and still trying to get it right. [:0][]


----------



## its_virgil (May 8, 2007)

Don't give up on it Frank! Maybe #458873 will be the winner.[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I am on CA finishing schedule #458,872 and still trying to get it right. [:0][]


----------



## GBusardo (May 18, 2007)

That sounds easy Russ!!  I have gotten lucky and managed to get a pretty good finish with CA occationally, but no where was it mentioned what to do when you get the "White Cloud" on some of the blank?  Keep sanding?  []


----------



## Grizzlyss (May 18, 2007)

With the white cloud I've unfortunately found that the only thing you can do is sand until it is gone, and that is normally most, if not all the way down to the wood. The good news is that I have found you don't have to do the whole pen blank, just the area where the white is, unless it is all over the pen, the reapplied CA blends right in and you can't see the repair. I do not use accelerator at all now, except for cleaning, the pump accelerator I have always leaves white spots, even when I wait several minute before applying. I have found that the temperature, and humidity can really slow down the setting time of the CA. I am going to try and find a aerosol type accelerator, and see if that makes a difference for me. I might even try my own aerosol, using one of those pump type sprayers that you put oil in for spraying pans before cooking. I have even seen a slower type of accelerator advertised, and might try that too, to see if that makes a difference. I am by no means considered a very experienced pen turner, but I try to help where I can, with what I have found works for me, and my particular circumstances. But Russ's video has been a huge help for me, it was the best money I have ever spent on a video.

Sheldon


----------



## Texatdurango (May 18, 2007)

So, does using the accelerator cause the white cloud?  

Just this morning I had my first white cloud adventure myself and thought it was the high humidity that caused it as I have used accelerator in the past doing CA finishes and never experienced a problem.

George


----------



## RussFairfield (May 18, 2007)

CA glue cures by an exothermic reaction, it gets hot. The faster it cures, the hotter it hets, and when it gets too hot, it foams. Accelerators can make it get too hot. More accelerator will make it get hotter faster. Using less accelerator helps and using the spray can acce;erator will really help because it is a finer spray and you will use less. 

Waiting 1 minute before using any accelerator will make the foaming problem go away. You are in real trouble if you can't wait. I don't know what there is about woodturners, and pen makers in particular. They are the only people in the world who use an "Instant glue" and then flood it with an accelerator to make it cure faster.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 19, 2007)

just my 2 cents... i feel that using accelerator doesn't really save you that much time... i guess it depends on what type of CA you use, viscosity wise... but the finish doesn't take that long anyway and accelerator seems to be a hit or miss type of thing.

just a thought.


----------

